# Special Agent Scott McGuire



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Special Agent*
*Scott McGuire*
United States Department of Homeland Security - Immigration and Customs Enforcement - Homeland Security Investigations, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Sunday, January 24, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicular assault

*Location:* Florida

*Incident Date:* 1/15/2016

*Weapon:* Automobile; Alcohol involved

*Offender:* Arrested

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Special Agent Scott McGuire succumbed to injuries sustained nine days earlier when he and another agent were struck by a drunk driver near the intersection of Collins Avenue and Espanola Way, in Miami Beach, Florida.

Both agents were on duty and standing on Collins Avenue when a vehicle jumped the curb and struck them at approximately 2:20 am. The driver was arrested later in the day after Miami Beach police officers located the vehicle, which had fled the scene.

Agent McGuire and the other agent were both transported to a local hospital. Agent McGuire succumbed to his injuries on January 24th, 2016.

Agent McGuire was survived by his wife and son.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Executive Associate Director Peter Edge
United States Department of Homeland Security - Immigration and Customs Enforcement - Homeland Security Investigations
500 12th Street SW
Washington, DC 20536

Phone: (202) 732-4242

Read more: Special Agent Scott McGuire


----------

